# Photo Tourny: Slow Shutter Speed: Light



## ellanky

Already gave example in Off Topic but here it is again:







Post your photos

11 entries max 
So be quick about it


----------



## aviation_man

For the noobs:
Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## Calibretto

http://pic.leech.it/i/449b6/c1637cf9amp.jpg


----------



## aviation_man

wow - Calebretto... Very nice man! Very creative. It's inspiring


----------



## Calibretto

aviation_man said:


> wow - Calebretto... Very nice man! Very creative. It's inspiring


Thanks


----------



## bomberboysk

Calibretto said:


> http://pic.leech.it/i/449b6/c1637cf9amp.jpg


What kind of light made the light ribbon?


----------



## Calibretto

bomberboysk said:


> What kind of light made the light ribbon?


It was just a simple $1 flashlight with 2 LEDs. I'd show you, but I don't have the flashlight at my apartment ATM.


----------



## aviation_man

How does that Crate sound?
1$ LED's. Good investment? 

I would post a picture of light or whatever but I'd be owned.. big time. lol


----------



## MBGraphics

Mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/photos/435490085_KF3kV-L.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Mine:


----------



## aviation_man

Never mind, I lied, here's mine: 




http://s590.photobucket.com/albums/ss346/valoc8/?action=view&current=IMG_1353.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

aviation_man said:


> How does that Crate sound?
> 1$ LED's. Good investment?



The Crate in the above photo is just a 30W I have. I also have an 80W Crate that sounds tons better.

You can get good LEDs for as low as 8 cents each. http://www.futurlec.com/LEDGen.shtml


----------



## Jet

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/userjet2005/IMG_5280.jpg


----------



## ellanky

I think Calibretto won already
lol


----------



## Kornowski

Craig, I love it! It's awesome, unique!

Here's mine;


----------



## pies

Very nice Danny
Here's mine
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c90/oldschool1011/DSC_0379.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Ah, Chris. I think I just had a seizure! Haha.


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Craig, I love it! It's awesome, unique!


Thanks, man  Yours is also very unique!


----------



## speedyink

Mine

http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs22/i/2008/018/1/3/Downtown_Van_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

How am I supposed to decide?!


----------



## Ramodkk

You don't, you vote for all


----------



## aviation_man

Kornowski said:


> How am I supposed to decide?!



I know watcha mean. These are all pretty darn good...


----------



## Calibretto

Just need two more entries! Come on people, surely you can come up with something.


----------



## aviation_man

They're too intimidated to enter.. lol


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I've got something, first time in a photo tourney:





Link: http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/chibicitiberiu/DSCF1238.jpg


----------



## Bacon

chibicitiberiu said:


> I've got something, first time in a photo tourney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/chibicitiberiu/DSCF1238.jpg



Wow :good:

Thats amazing! What is that anyways?


----------



## speedyink

Looks like a fire to me.


----------



## Bacon

speedyink said:


> Looks like a fire to me.



Yeah, I thought it looked like lava..


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Bacon said:


> Wow :good:
> 
> Thats amazing! What is that anyways?



It's a camp fire, and in the picture is the sparks with slow shutter speed.


----------

